# Spacer substitutes (?)



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

anybody know if it is safe to substitute compressed paper spacers in RSI recipes that call for felt spacers? I find that I need two 1/8" spacers in RSI #99 10 gauge loads when using BB or smaller and applying 80#s of pressure. Would like to use 1/4" compressed paper spacers (a lot cheaper). If not, is there a cheaper source of felt spacers? Thanks.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It doesn't matter what the material is made of.Just make sure you put them in the under the shot,not over it.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I asked the same question on the reloading forum at waterfowler.com and those guys seem to think that the harder the material, the greater the increase in pressure. Guess I will stick with the recipe (felt) to be safe.


----------

